# Vector



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Just wondering if you guys want any fighters vectored? And If so please supple a HQ picture and I'll do it. After losing alot of my work after a hard drive wipe (my own fault for not backing up) I'm working alot to get back a decent portfolio again, starting with vector images. If there's loads of diff fighters please be patient, they take a long time too do  

Example.. (edited for this site as I wasn't sure of the rules of nudity)


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice work man, gotta think of something for you to work on...


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

nice vector, i tried to do one of myself a little while ago but i dont think it turned out that well lol


----------

